# Help with CS 1.6 lags/spikes



## evoo (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't know what it is but I keep getting spikes once in a while when I play. Actually like every 4-5 minutes, I lag and it's so annoying. I live in LA and have Charter DSL, not sure if it's the ISP. But my laptop is a Toshiba A135-S4407 and CS has worked flawlessly for me before, but for some reason now I keep getting those spikes. Help please !


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

fps 131
developer 1

on ur console


----------



## evoo (Jun 1, 2009)

did you mean fps_max 131?


----------



## hybeh (Mar 7, 2009)

Try re-installing Steam itself and download CS again.Run a virus scan.


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

It Could be Windows Zero Config searching for networks at those intervals. What OS are you running?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

When it spikes, check with www.speedtest.net to see if it is just CS or if it is your Internet.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you runnning it wirelessly or wired?

What are your CPU temps with Coretemp?
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

What are your graphics card temps with GPU-Z
http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/

I would like you to post the your internet speed with www.speedtest.net here too.


----------

